# Quick Help Needed, post 901 blunder



## HopeConspiracy (Jan 15, 2012)

Just point me in the right direction, link or name of appropriate thread for my particular predicament, so I can start enjoying my phone again.

So I've been surfing the forums here and at XDA for the past week and am extremely hesitant to try another of the several other fixes. Just want to be back 893 rooted, maybe if I'm lucky, I would like to be correctly rooted on 901. Soft bricked my phone so many times that I'm finally just asking the community for the correct method under my conditions.

What I've done/where I'm at:
-Tried 901 upgrade using 1 click method from my rooted 893 Kinetix rom
-Got 901 but lost root privledges.
-Then tried again after using 4ever root to get back to 886 and re root. Fail.
-Multiple trial and errors getting stuck in the fastboot screen(unable to boot at all) and using 901fix in the large 1 click file I downloaded.
-Each time I simply try forever root thinking I'm back at 886 or 893 (according to settings about phone) unrooted, the new zerg rush fails from 4ever 2.1.
-Currently in 901 unrooted and each subsequent time I use 1 click I need 901fix and am unable to root it seems when i try to downgrade using option 1 of released root.

I know that this is a rehashed topic, but I've seen so many threads offering so many different options to return to 886 stock or 893 rooted or 901 and am exhausted from reading a hundred posts on each thread. Ha. So, please help, send me a link or something. Hope I supplied you with enough information to assist me. THANK YOU SO MUCH AS WELL!!!


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Read the complete OP http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13105-a-easier-way-back-to-the-update-path/


----------



## HopeConspiracy (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Timmy,

Thank you kind sir, downloading and reading EVERYTHING; some of it seems foreign to me since I haven't ran into any of the problems the other posters had. Am excited to give this a whirl after I finish this laborsome task of going through all 34 pages. I hope no question is too small, but do I need to be in debugging mode/ charge only mode?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, You don't really need to read the whole thread. Just the OP and you should be good. No debugging or charge only needed. You need to power down and boot ap fastboot.


----------



## HopeConspiracy (Jan 15, 2012)

Bionic Bootstrap. Duh. Still was using CWM bionic recovery. Still working on it, gone through a few stressful moments. Successfully made it to 886 and 4ever rooted. Trying for 893 and 901.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Do the updates back to back in stock recovery to avoid the cdt.bin failure.


----------



## HopeConspiracy (Jan 15, 2012)

About to dump the two zip files (893 and 901) onto my sd, stock recovery(v up/down + pow) both back to back; and no more sh*tty perma-fastbook mode I hope and proper rooting. 
Super curious, though, why did the Rom Manager's reboot into bionic recovery used to work for my 886 and 893 root, but not anymore, have to use bootstrap even though im back on 886?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know. Works for me. I've never had issue with Rom Manager.


----------



## HopeConspiracy (Jan 15, 2012)

Success!!! 901 working, rooted, running eclipse 901 patched. Although Rom manager still does not allow me to reboot into recovery- but bootstrap does. Fantastic. It was a learning lesson and I hope I can help someone down the road myself.


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

I use safestrap so I can boot back into stock 901rooted.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

kc69 said:


> I use safestrap so I can boot back into stock 901rooted.


Safestrap is good for a secure system, but it takes you off the update path. So when the official OTA rolls out, you'll have to revert back to. 893 to accept it.


----------

